# PYLE DIGITAL DEMAND AMPS.



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

First off, want to thank Doc ProMos for telling me how to start a thread I'm not good with computers so he took time to help me out. So thanks again Doc  
Ok this will probably not be a thread big on discussions cause you don't see to many of these amps out there I've got 2 A200's and a A-140/4 anyone else with Digital Demand amps feel free to comment with pro's and con's. Mine produce a pop from the speakers as their turning on, dose anyone else's do that ? &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a shot of the guts, these amps are old school MADE IN USA around the late 80's


----------

